# Cat nap



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone got any pictures of your kitty snoozin?

Thomas has had a long day today i guess.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

what a cutie!! 
that is sooo funny! I was just thinking about this the other day!! 
They are sooooo precious when they sleep aren't they?

Buick sleeping









Phoebe catching some zzzz's on the LoveSac









Sebastian hard at work (this was after he was sick, hence the lack of fur on his arms due to the IV's)









Puck, my little hockey player all tuckered out









Buick and Puck worn out from bugging everyone else :?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

They are such angels when they are asleep aren't they? :wink


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ForJazz said:


>


lol don't turn the light on Mum!!

I love sleepy puss cats


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sleeping kitties are so peaceful and calming.....


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Mischief and Skimbleshanks guarding the door.....











Syncronized sleeping.....










Daddy's Navajo blanket??? I don't THINK so!.....










Mischief and Trace after a hard afternoon of playing "king of the tree"


----------



## Markz2k (May 13, 2005)

I came home to find Gloria & Tigger on the couch, snoozing. Tough life they have, don't they?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Stephie said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Totally! For her it was more like "I know you're taking pictures of me sleeping -- you can't fool me even though my eyes are closed. Now leave me alone!!"


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

You know they are so alert even though they look sleeping. Any little noise and they spring up and are on it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute when they sleep! :lol:


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

This is my favorite catnap pic of my Tag. He just couldn't take any more that day!!!


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Dune was reaaalllyyy sleepy!




















Pancake...










When Dune was a baby, he would sleep in any position, anywhere, anytime!! *sorry lots of pics!*


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG too cute!!!!!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Those ones of Dune are the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Daisy
























Presley
















Babe









Savannah (RIP)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mz Tess with her stuby tail sleeping









This is still one of my favorites of my foster kittens. Pookie (now named Pete) sleeping on his back..









Mittens smiling asleep in the sink


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

All the pics are awww sooo cute!!! I have to post pics of Tuxie sleeping..


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They are just so adorable when they are sleeping!










Lara and her blondie-brother sleeping


----------



## Ambiebambie101 (Feb 1, 2006)

Stink and Hooter, sleeping.
Hooter always manages to find the oddest places to sleep.
His favorite now is to sleep in the sink if anyone leaves the bathroom doors open.

-Amber


----------



## Omi-san (Feb 28, 2006)

My cat:










My girlfriend's cat:


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

All of my sleeping pics are of Beaux because I think Loki never sleeps.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Beaux is black with a white patch on his lower abdomen? That is exactly how Jazz was marked, so seeing him brings tears to my eyes. I miss my baby so much.  Those pictures are wonderful. They look just like her.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Stephie said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That pic is soo cute!! I keep on looking at it over and over again! hehe


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's Keiko, sleeping in the sun...


----------



## Natik (Feb 28, 2006)

this are my little sweeties sleeping


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

This was on the 2nd day after I brought home Hemingway and Shakespeare.


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry - did it wrong the first time


----------

